# [App][Alpha/Beta]OpenFileManager (Testers wanted)



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

This is my attempt at making an file manager for android. I have conpletly open sourced the program. My intentions are to make a great community based file manager for android while gaining the needed experience with and development to further my skills and success with Android. This program is provided free of adds.

In the programs current state it supports file opening, file deletion, and file editing via 3rd party installed apps that the user chooses.

If any one has any ideas or suggestion for the UI or user integration feel free to post here or at the site link provided below.

To download the app use the provided app link at the bottom(may become outdated). To ensure the latest app visit the site and click on downloads. The app will under that tab.

Issue tracker Link: http://code.google.com/p/openfilemanager/

Unofficial app link: http://code.google.com/p/openfilemanager/downloads/detail?name=openFileManager1.apk&can=2&q=

Official market app link: https://market.android.com/details?id=org.linuxmotion.filemanager&feature=search_result Note: If you are on the device using a forum app, view the page in a web browser then click the app link, it will then allow you to choose to open it up using the market app or the web browser.

All of this program so far has been programmed on my free time. As a solution to having to install a proprietary application on my android powered phone coupled with my need to program and promote open source software I began to develop this program. In an Ode the Free Software Foundation(FSF) I wrote my application under the GPL license so that any other programmer can also use the code contained as a basis for any other Open-source file-manager.

The application is provided free of charge and is not supported by adds. That means no adds to deal with, no add free version to purchase, it just all there, at the tip of your fingers.


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Pending(actively working on) features:

Switchable back button between up or previous directory traversal. 
Various ordering styles of the file and directories.
Correct image icons for file types.
More robust MIME type support
Root File System access
Zip management

Proposed(non-pending) feature:

Blue-tooth file transfer moder.
FTP file transfer mode


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Issue tracker Link: http://code.google.com/p/openfilemanager/

Bugs:
Missing about menu.
Share menu does nothing.
Edit menu does nothing.

Limitations:
No root FileSystem access.


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Video, image, and file support can be added by adding to the list of formats. Currently some formats are unable to be resolved by the system and show not supported even when the appropriate app is present. This is due to my limited knowledge of mime types

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Version Releases:

Lunar Lynx - Version 1.0 - Alpha/Beta market release

Includes default android MIME type handling
Lists the files and folders
Displays file sizes
Allows opening of most doc types if registered with a MIME type
Allows deletion of files and folders
Very small footprint
Only permission is ModifyExternalStorage

Lunar lynx - Version 1.3

Added sort file and folder order
Added hide/unhide hidden files/folders
Added slightly improved swipe detection


----------

